
Ask HN: Transparency Report Reading - kureikain
Hi,<p>I notice this article today: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@hackinglife7&#x2F;how-we-grew-themeisle-into-a-50-000-per-month-business-3e94ffe2f8e4<p>and they have some transparency report. I feel like these reports bring a lot of value to me, and probably others as well.<p>So anyone know those similar transparency reports where the product owner reports the earning&#x2F;expense&#x2F;lession&#x2F;revenue etc?
======
arkadiyt
All the [https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)
interviews

